# Canarys



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

where is the best place to look for canary breeders in my local area?


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

Well id start at your local pet shop, they normally stock a few birds and if not what your looking for than you can ask if you can have the contact number of the breeders who supply them. 

Secondly, check the net, thats the quickest way to find links to breeders in your area, even if you have to travel for a small amount of time to get there.
Problem with the internet is it also throws a lot of false leads your way so be prepared for a long trawl through various websites.

Hope this helps and happy 'hunting' (In a non offensive manner :blushing


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

cheers for the reply. id rather not buy from a pet shop as i dont really agree with selling animals in that way. 
i had a look on the net but couldnt find anything. maybe i will rescue


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

You could get in touch with a local bird fancy club, which would be happy to give you contacts for breeders around your area. You should be able to track these clubs down through word of mouth from other bird owners or the web 

I'm also starting to see ads for canaries appearing in Ad Trader (just a free classified ads paper) and even newspapers, so if you were to see these, they might be worth following up.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## lavender_field (Aug 6, 2009)

Pet shops might be able to give your contact details to breeders in the local area, so that they can contact you if they have any birds for sale. Also try Preloved (Pets) and Bird Trader website.


----------

